
Panel @ MIT: Talking to Angel Investors [video] - npk
http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/371/
======
jkush
I think the URL was supposed to be: <http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/371/>

Just a guess though.

~~~
npk
Yup! Thank you, sorry. IF that doesn't work, there is also:

<http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/371/>

